# Potassium permanganate



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Several years ago I bought a canister of PP, best guess 2lbs.
This is more than I can use in 2-3 lifetimes. I will be happy to hand out some small quantity's at the next meeting I'm able to attend. You only need a smidgen for it to work it's magic. This is in powder form.

Karen


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

This is some great stuff for a medication treatment for Flukes and many other problems.
You treat the tank for about 4 hours and neutralize the treatment with a cap full or two of peroxide.
and then do a water change.
D'Wyatt


----------

